# Control valvula solenoide mediante pwm



## caeshark (May 20, 2015)

Hola:
Me encuentro en un problema que quiza alguno de vosotros sepa indicarme el camino correcto.
Trato de controlar una valvula neumatica que funciona a 24v 1 A la cual midiendo la bobina con el multimetro me da un valor de 25,6 ohms mediante el circuito que adjunto.
El problema es que cuando situo el amperimetro y conecto el pwm con el valor establecido para que alcance los 780 mA, en un primer instante es correcto, pero a los 15 20 segundos el valor va decrementando hasta los 680 650 mA.
He probado este mismo circuito con una resistencia de 24 ohms y el comportamiento es el esperado la intensidad se mantiene constante a lo largo del tiempo, lo cual me hace pensar en que al ser una bobina el circuito tenga que ser diferente o haya que incluir algun otro elemento en este mismo.
He realizado las pruebas con varios modelos de mosfet y transistores recibiendo siempre esa respuesta y la consiguiente bajada de intensidad.
Alguna sugerencia solucion?
Algun otro circuito apropiado para el control ?


----------



## solaris8 (May 20, 2015)

> Trato de controlar una valvula neumatica que funciona a 24v 1 A



el problema es que baja la intensidad o que se desactiva la electro valvula?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2015)

Hola, debes hacer un sistema realimentado para monitorear que  la corriente que se desea, se mantenga estable, incluso ante variaciones leves de la tensión en el solenoide.


----------



## caeshark (May 20, 2015)

El problema es que baja la intensidad.
Gudino a que te refieres exactamente conoces algun ejemplo?
Porque tambien he probado que cuando iba bajando la intensidad yo iba aumentando el duty cicle del pwm y ello aumentaba nuevamente la intensidad, pero al rato volvia a bajar incluso llevando el valor del duty al 100%


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 20, 2015)

Bueno, busca en la red, fuente de corriente constante, switcheada o PWM.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2015)

Tu problema es que tenes pulsos y no una tensión continua, por asi decirlo es alterna, tenes que colocar un integrador, para que la  bobina vea CC y no una corriene pulsante, con que frecuencai estas trabajando???


----------



## caeshark (May 21, 2015)

Con respecto a lo de las fuentes switching solo he encontrado cosas respecto a fuentes de poder y pcs y eso no tiene nada que ver

la señal pwm de entrada es de 1khz



Ahhh se me olvido comentar que tambien he probado el circuito polarizando el opto a positivo para obviar la posible fluctuacion de intesidad y la respuesta del circuito sigue siendo la misma, pasado un rato la intensidad de colector disminuye.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2015)

La válvula no será de 24V 1A *AC* ?


----------



## caeshark (May 21, 2015)

En cuanto pueda tomare una foto por si a alguien le es familiar y se le ocurre algo


----------



## caeshark (May 21, 2015)

En la inscripcion aparece

ZELISKO
l85430
09/05/12
24V=100%ED


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2015)

Has probado, alimentandola directamente a 24VDC? para ver si no pasa lo mismo??? tene en cuenta que es una inductancia y vos estas contrastando el comportamiento con una resistencia, que no es lo mismo, Al actuar no es lo mismo en el inicio que al final, al principio hay una sobrecarga, para luego disminuir..
En que te afecta que disminuya el consumo, en tanto y en cuando la valvula actue???
Te preguntaron si la valvula se desactiva y no contestaste, porque si funciona bien no se entiende porque te haces tanto problema


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2015)

Amigo, la válvula proporcional es de respuesta lenta,varios segundos, es un solenoide con un resorte antagonista. Cuando aumentas el duty ,aumenta inicialmente los mA, a medida que va ingresando el vástago ((movil de material ferromagnético), aumenta el hierro de la bobina, disminuye las pérdidas del solenoide y te jala menos mA para comprimir el resorte de la valvula. Si reduces el duty pasa lo contrario, inicialmente se nota que baja los mA para después aumentar ligeramente hasta equilibrarse.

Saludos TercerMundistas!

Recuerda que los cambios del duty deben ser muy lentos, tipo rampa del orden de decenas de segundos a algunos minutos .


----------



## solaris8 (May 21, 2015)

a mi me quedan algunas dudas...

este diagrama, es real, es de alguna maquina o es teorizado?

Ver el archivo adjunto 129844

probaste la valvula con 24 continua y despues con alterna, directo? sigue el problema
el pwm, es de la maquina o es de prueba, algun circuito que se pueda ver? que maquina es?
la electrovalvula es nueva, porque la cambiaron, es la especificada?


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2015)

Como te indica solaris8 , prueba con VDC, no PWM, prueba con una fuente DC, ponle 12V,....,24V y vas a notar un efecto similar, a medida  que aumentas el voltaje , el vástago ingresa lentamente al núcleo de la bobina , ésta tiene menos pérdidas y se comporta como que aumentará la imedancia , al inicio jala más mA disminuyendo progresivamente los mA,tiempo que tarda en equilibrar la fuerza del solenoide (electroimán) con la fuerza del resorte.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2015)

Si es una valvula de aire porque el pwm?, ya que son tipo on/off y las servovalvulas operna con 0-10v 4-20mA


----------



## caeshark (May 22, 2015)

Como dije mas arriba el problema no es que se desconecta la valvula, la valvula actua pero el paso de corriente va disminuyendo.
Con respecto a las pruebas que comentais de 24 dc ya las he hecho y el comportamiento es el mismo.
Es necesario la regulacion por intensidad de la valvula, porque se han de medir unos tiempos de llenado de un deposito de aire y cuanto mayor sea o menor sea esa intensidad los tiempos han de ser mas o menos grandes.

El diagrama es lo que he podido encontrar por la red, no quiere decir que ese sea el correcto, es mas seguro que no lo es, el problema es que no he encontrado ninguno que asegure la intensidad...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 22, 2015)

Hola, tu dices que va disminuyendo la intensidad de corriente en el solenoide. Y que sucede con la tensión en ese instante?


----------



## felix8519 (May 25, 2015)

hola que esperas controlar usando pwm , desear que se comporte como una valvula proporcional? Los pulsos de voltaje no son lo mejor para accionar un solenoide, en mi opinion seria convertir ese pwm en una señal de voltaje proporcional constante


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Tenes un error de concepto y de como funcionan este tipo de valvula, si la disminución de la corriente no te afecta en el cierre o apertura no tiene sentido tu preocupación, por otro lado digo error de concepto porque en general las valvulas son del tipo servo asistidas es decir el solenoide solo actua para abrir o cerrar un pequeño orificio por donde pasa aire para moverl el intrior de la válvula....
Una valvula de este tipo no se puede controlar por corriente, ya que son del tipo on/off la prueba de ello es que al colocarle 24V ocurre exactamente lo mismo....


----------



## Ramon duarte (Jul 3, 2015)

Total que me quedé en ascuas. No explica el expositor cual es la función de la Electroválvula o EV,  en el paso de aire comprimido. El porque está utilizando pulsaciones de ancho variable o PWM  con una EV. lo cual es inadecuado. Las EV  o se abre o se cierra con el voltaje indicado ya sea de CA o ya de CC, en este caso solo se ve en la imagen de la EV  etiquetado como 24V, pero no indica si CA o CC.  Pero se puede encontrar fácilmente, sobre todo si ya estuvo operando en alguna máquina o equipo. Debe haber una fuente de alimentación obviamente. 
Debe explicar en primer lugar cual es el propósito de controlar la apertura de la EV.  ¿No es así? Espero a ver que pasa. rda


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Jul 7, 2015)

Man... Esa electro-válvula es para función ON-OFF .. Si quieres regular el grado de abertura entonces usa válvula reguladora controlada por un servomotor o algo por el estilo...
Eso es mucho matarse para controlar la abertura..
Además, el resorte que tiene no esta diseñado para frenar cambios bruscos del flujo interno...


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La válvula no será de 24V 1A *AC* ?


Paso mucho tiempo, pero lo comparto acá para que quede disponible para otros y quizás puedan pulirlo.
Ayer justo termine de hacer algo experimental para un control proporcional hidráulico de dos direcciones. Está válvula 3-1 es de 24v 30w (1amp y moneda marca el multímetro).
En mi caso particular lo armé con un filtro a la salida del microcontrolador (0-5v) que lo controla un eje de un joystick (Al medio cancela el pwm y apaga relay direccionales, y a los extremos acciona los relay direccionales más el pwm proporcional al angulo), un LM358 y un LM317 alimentados a 24v . Hasta ahora funciona bien la idea, pero no logré sacarle arriba de los 20v. Voy a tener que afilar lápiz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2021)

No gusta 330 Ohms


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 6, 2021)

No tengo mucho surtidito igual de resistencias, agarré una al paso. Es más, lo iba a encarar con un LM350, pero como ví que tenía este al peo, use primero este que más o menos ando dentro de los rangos de corriente.
Tengo que ponerme a reciclar componentes por que ando pelao


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2021)

Ponele dos 317 en paralelo ?¿


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele dos 317 en paralelo ?¿


Tendría que ver cómo se comportaría la resistencia de control de corriente al poner los dos en paralelo y si no se me dispara las protecciones que tiene este bicho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2021)

Dije que no me gustaba 330 Ohms  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J2C (Dic 6, 2021)

.


H

Así:

​
queda limitando corriente en 3,78 mA (1.25V/330Ohms) !!!!!!!!



.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 6, 2021)

Yo lo dejaría así con una de 220




Igual, no tengo resistencias para jugar un poco más y tratar de sacarle más tensión a la salida... Estoy sacando 13.68v y necesito llegar mínimo a 22.5


----------



## J2C (Dic 6, 2021)

.

Asi como lo tenes con las de 220 y 100 en la entrada no inversora estas fijando la ganancia a 2.2 veces

Si tenes un PWM entre 0 y 5 V, cuando multiplicas por 2.2 llegas como máximo a 11 V (muy cerca de los 13.68V que tenes)


Para llegar a +22.5/23V debes hacer que el LM358 gane mas, ponele 4 ó 4.5 veces



Salu2.-


Editado

*Deja la de 100 y cambia la de 220 a 470 ó 220+220 !!!!*


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Asi como lo tenes con las de 220 y 100 en la entrada no inversora estas fijando la ganancia a 2.2 veces
> 
> ...


Tal cual, calculé por dos y no sé que tome en cuenta  ... Me voy a la calculadora del lm317 XD


torres.electronico dijo:


> Tal cual, calculé por dos y no sé que tome en cuenta  ... Me voy a la calculadora del lm317 XD


220 y 500 Ohms 


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Asi como lo tenes con las de 220 y 100 en la entrada no inversora estas fijando la ganancia a 2.2 veces
> 
> ...


me libraste de revolver entre los trastos... Tengo otra más de 220!!!


----------



## J2C (Dic 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Asi como lo tenes con las de 220 y 100 en la entrada no inversora estas fijando la ganancia a 2.2 veces
> 
> ...



Corrección de: 

*Si tenes un PWM entre 0 y 5 V, cuando multiplicas por 2.2 llegas como máximo a 11 V (muy cerca de los 13.68V que tenes) + 1.25 V (del LM317) = 12.25V (me acerque mas a tus 13.68)*


.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2021)

Si no me equivoco....Vas a tener que seleccionar entre los LM358 ya que no es rail to rail(o cambiarlo por alguno que lo sea y soporte los 24V), a duras penas llegaras a superar los 22V(desde los 24V de alimentación y 0-5V a la entrada del OA) por mas que juegues con el factor de multiplicación.

Sí, me equivoco...es un tema de drop out del regulador...ojo con los "ruidos" de las auto oscilaciones cuando hay poca diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y salida.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si no me equivoco....Vas a tener que seleccionar entre los LM358 ya que no es rail to rail(o cambiarlo por alguno que lo sea y soporte los 24V), a duras penas llegaras a superar los 22V(desde los 24V de alimentación y 0-5V a la entrada del OA) por mas que juegues con el factor de multiplicación.
> 
> Sí, me equivoco...es un tema de drop out del regulador...ojo con los "ruidos" de las auto oscilaciones cuando hay poca diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y salida.


Hola, tengo entendido que soporta hasta 32v el lm358. 
Sobre la marcha estoy haciendo parches en el programa. Detecté que si está conectada la fuente, la lectura del puerto en 10bits me dice una cosa, y si está la fuente conectada y el cable USB en la PC (para depurar y editar), el puerto adc dice otra cosa... 
Hoy sumo la otra resistencia de 220 y subo el programa para que ya quede el hilo más completo


----------



## J2C (Dic 7, 2021)

.




torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, tengo entendido que soporta hasta 32v el lm358.
> Sobre la marcha estoy haciendo parches en el programa. Detecté que si está conectada la fuente, la lectura del puerto en 10bits me dice una cosa, y si está la fuente conectada y el cable USB en la PC (para depurar y editar), el puerto adc dice otra cosa...
> Hoy sumo la otra resistencia de 220 y subo el programa para que ya quede el hilo más completo



El Arduino que estas usando permite alimentación de +5V desde el USB y otra más por alguno de los pines

Si hay alguna diferencia entre ellas puede que te afecte a la referencia del ADC



Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2021)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Yo lo dejaría así con una de 220



Pero de ese modo la 330 no hace control de corriente , fijate porqué modifique esa conexión !


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, eso estaba pensando, que al estar en paralelo ambas fuentes, se está ecualizando con la de menor impedancia (la del puerto USB de la PC) y de ahí el bolonqui de las lecturas distintas. Voy a tener que pensar en algo extra a nivel programación para setear los parámetros, ya que ahora estoy con una switching de 24vcc y el día de mañana, esto tiene que funcionar con una batería


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2021)

Bien, sumé la otra resistencia y levanto como Crique de auto
Esos 2 voltios no me molestan por qué tengo los relay direccionales, pero podría sumarle un corte al lm317 con un transistor



Este es el control actual y no s puede hacer respaldo del programa en el PLC y para peor, la placa es vieja y no hay reemplazo directo. Así que este control chico es para poner un mando a distancia cuando tengan que perforar y tengan surgencia (te piden que sigas operando a 15 metros)


Este es el bicho en cuestión. Una planta de poder hidráulica. Se las usa para perforación y otros trabajos en los pozos petroleros. 
Por lo general, como son bastante problemáticos los actuadores hidráulicos, se reemplaza casi todo el control de las bombas secundarias por sistemas neumáticos, pero en este caso me pidieron que ponga en marcha el motor, seguridades y arme el control con lo que hay


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 7, 2021)

Lo de la selección de los 358 lo decía no por el limite que soporta, si no por encontrar el que tenga menos diferencia de tensión a la salida(24V) cuando le pongas 5V a la entrada.

Pero inevitablemente tendrás siempre una diferencia entre los 24 de entrada y la salida del 317 que es el drop out del regulador y en ese modelo anda en los 2V por lo que será difícil superar los 22V con 24V a la entrada.

Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2021)

Taln


ricbevi dijo:


> Lo de la selección de los 358 lo decía no por el limite que soporta, si no por encontrar el que tenga menos diferencia de tensión a la salida(24V) cuando le pongas 5V a la entrada.
> 
> Pero inevitablemente tendrás siempre una diferencia entre los 24 de entrada y la salida del 317 que es el drop out del regulador y en ese modelo anda en los 2V por lo que será difícil superar los 22V con 24V a la entrada.
> 
> Saludos.


Tal cual, en eso tenés razón. En teoría dice que ronda el voltio y medio / dos. 
La salida del DAC del PLC está tirando 22.3v / 23v como máximo. Probando, me di cuenta que con 22 está ya tiene apertura del 100% ... Creo que se puede pulir un poco más y dejarlo perfecto. En un rato comparto sketch


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 7, 2021)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Taln
> 
> Tal cual, en eso tenés razón. En teoría dice que ronda el voltio y medio / dos.
> La salida del DAC del PLC está tirando 22.3v / 23v como máximo. Probando, me di cuenta que con 22 está ya tiene apertura del 100% ... Creo que se puede pulir un poco más y dejarlo perfecto. En un rato comparto sketch


Bien, voy con el sketch y el diagrama como quedo el circuito ahora para el arduino NANO (puede ser un arduino uno tambien... el ESP8266 no me funciono, es muy suceptible al ruido de la DC-DC que tenia en el circuito y en la salida del PWM, no puedo tener con el filtro 0-5v por que son puertos de 3.3v)


```
/* - ETI - https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/home -
 *  PROYECTO: "Ctrl valvula proporcional hidraulica con regulador lineal lm317 por medio de una señal pwm"
 *  DISEÑADO POR: prof.martintorres@educ.ar
 */

#include <Wire.h>
#include <LiquidCrystal_I2C.h>

LiquidCrystal_I2C lcd(0x27,16,2);


int Valvula1 = 11;
int dirPin1 = 4;
int dirPin2 = 7 ;
int yPin = A1;

int yVal;
int APERTURA;
int compAPERTURA;
int APERTURA2;
int dt = 100;
int dt2 = 5000;


void setup() {
  Serial.begin(9600);
  pinMode(Valvula1, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(dirPin1, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(dirPin2, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(yPin, INPUT);
   digitalWrite(dirPin1, 1);
   digitalWrite(dirPin2, 1);
lcd.init();
lcd.backlight();
lcd.setCursor(0,0);
lcd.print ("Ctrl Proporcional");
lcd.setCursor(0,1);
lcd.print ("-beta 1.3-");
delay (1500);
lcd.clear();
}

void loop() {
  yVal = analogRead(yPin);
  Serial.println( "Lectura PUERTO: " );
  Serial.println(yVal);
 lcd.setCursor(0,0);
 lcd.print ("POSICION   L:");
 lcd.print (yVal);
 lcd.setCursor(0,1);
 
 if (yVal > 421 & yVal <430) {
   APERTURA2 = map(yVal,0,0,0,0);
lcd.print ("-SIN GIRO- ");
lcd.print (APERTURA2);
     }

if (yVal < 420) {
 APERTURA2 = map(yVal,1023,420,0,255);
lcd.print ("GIRO DER.: ");
lcd.print (APERTURA2);
delay (150);
lcd.clear();
     }

if (yVal > 431) {
 APERTURA2 = map(yVal,431,1023,0,-255);
lcd.print ("GIRO IZQ.: ");
lcd.print (APERTURA2);
delay (150);
lcd.clear();
     }

compAPERTURA = APERTURA;

if (compAPERTURA <= 10) {
    digitalWrite(dirPin1, 1);
    digitalWrite(dirPin2, 1);
     }

  if (yVal > 410 & yVal <460) {   
    //if (yVal > 320 & yVal <380)
    // if (yVal > 508 & yVal <512)
    digitalWrite(dirPin1, 1);
    digitalWrite(dirPin2, 1);
    APERTURA = map(yVal,500,0,0,0);
    analogWrite(Valvula1, APERTURA);
     } 
 
  if (yVal > 460) {
    APERTURA = map(yVal,460,1023,0,255);
    //APERTURA = map(yVal,380,1023,0,255);
    digitalWrite(dirPin1, 0);
    digitalWrite(dirPin2, 1);
    analogWrite(Valvula1, APERTURA);
   } else {
   digitalWrite(dirPin2, 0);
  }
 
  if (yVal <= 410 ) {
    APERTURA = map(yVal,410,0,0,255);
    digitalWrite(dirPin1, 1);
    digitalWrite(dirPin2, 0);
    analogWrite(Valvula1, APERTURA);
   }else {
   digitalWrite(dirPin1, 0);
  }
  }
```


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 12, 2021)

Ya esta probado y funcionando  ... si se aguanto 3 días, significa que safa 

Comparto los PCB por si alguien quiere replicarlo. Gracias a todos por su aporte


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2021)

¿Que significa "safa"?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 13, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que significa "safa"?



En realidad el verbo es "zafar". Es una forma de decir en Argentina( al menos y en este caso) que funcionara a largo pazo o que no se romperá pronto.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2021)

Aquí zafar es más o menos "esquivar", "salvar un escollo" . Si, vale zafarse del problema por el momento. "Quitarse de encima".
Pero Safar no es nada. Bueno si, en valenciano es palangana y muchos lo emplean en castellano. Problema del seseo; soy de los pocos que no pronuncian igual la "sa" que "za".


----------



## mario2978 (Dic 13, 2021)

Porque pwm para una simple electrovalvula?


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 13, 2021)

mario2978 dijo:


> Porque pwm para una simple electrovalvula?


Hola Mario, no es una simple válvula. Es una válvula de apertura proporcional


----------



## mario2978 (Dic 13, 2021)

Ahora si tiene sentido todo el debate.


----------

